# remember the utter POS stingray thread?



## Brutuskend (May 19, 2019)

I see you the POS and raise you this.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=233232796912

Buy now price $7500.00


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 19, 2019)

Oh my God! Imagine if you look in the next hour and it's sold!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (May 19, 2019)

I like it but I want to pay More!


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> I like it but I want to pay More!





You collect those? I can only imagine what your Barbie collection looks like.  ....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 19, 2019)

What in the sweet Tarnation is goin' on here ?     I really am puzzled.  Seems CRAZY bikes , With CRAZY Prices abound.     Are they for CRAZY people ?    I'm confused


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What in the sweet Tarnation is goin' on here ?     I really am puzzled.  Seems CRAZY bikes , With CRAZY Prices abound.     Are they for CRAZY people ?    I'm confused




I donno, but I'm wondering if tarnation is one word or two. It's not a word I use in my company reports, I use "what the hell", and it seems *what in tarnation* would be a bit more appropriate.  

And I'm glad to see you used the C word verses the R word.  .................


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 19, 2019)

I wonder if they would do better on the price if I bought two?


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 19, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> You collect those? I can only imagine what your Barbie collection looks like.  ....




You don't want that...five year old girls have been dragging them around by the hair without their Barbie clothes. You get amputees without limbs and PTSB (Post Traumatic Stress Barbie).


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 19, 2019)

Are quarterly taxes or mortgage payments coming due very soon?


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 20, 2019)

Reminds me many years ago wife and took a truckload of working tv's to a local flea market. By afternoon we hadn't sold one.
An older fellow stopped and said the prices were too cheap, people assumed they were junk. "Double the ticket prices, see what happens", so we did.
Within next hour or so, we sold all of them.
Strange thing human nature! [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 20, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Reminds me many years ago wife and took a truckload of working tv's to a local flea market. By afternoon we hadn't sold one.
> An older fellow stopped and said the prices were too cheap, people assumed they were junk. "Double the ticket prices, see what happens", so we did.
> Within next hour or so, we sold all of them.
> Strange thing human nature! [emoji16]
> ...



For whatever reason ...................that does work......................SOMETIMES ,  It's darn crazy !         People want to THINK that what they have has VALUE  ,   So they would rather pay MORE for it ........................So they can have that warm and fuzzy feeling.      UGH !!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 20, 2019)

People are generally stupid when it comes to modern collectables. I see that "Mike's bike" stingray from "Stranger Things" can now be found for about issue price or just a little more. It sold out and I'm sure everyone thought if they held it a few months, gonna be their 401K. Remember Billy Beer or even Harleys that were bought to be put away as a blue chip investment ?. Or better yet Dodge Coronet "Hemi clone" cars at Barrett -Jackson six or so years ago going upwards of $150k. Lot of people puking now ! As for the Yellow Submarine stingray, only a Beatle collector that has everything and needs to spend money to get a fix, like what happens in so many emotion driven purchases with modern collectables.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2019)

Always thought it was a slur for "What in the ENTIRE NATION is going on?"  Not clear spoken as  Slim Pickins asking "What in the wide wide world of sports is going on?"


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2019)

BTW,I wouldnt trade either of my BFKs for that goofy Beatles thing. At least my bikes look cool. Well, the one in my avatar with the 20" front wheel anyway


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 21, 2019)

This is what I think goes on (in the bike world). Most all CABE members have incredible knowledge of bikes that the average person (average bike lover) doesn't have. 
Fifty years ago "Bobby" missed out on getting the bike he wanted for Christmas.
Now the fellow here selling "the pos bike" was being honest. The Bobbys of the world don't know any better, they now have money and can have what they missed as a kid. 
Clones and reproductions are ok as long as the buyer is made aware what it is, lack of quality and value.
I know more about old cars than bikes. In my 20s I used to street race and had a '69 Hurst SC/Rambler that I rolled end over end in a race (I was stupid). It was the "A" scheme, then in mid 70s I bought a "B" (rarer 500) one I still have it. It was a $1,200 car then, not worth it to clone. Now there are clones and you really have to know what to look for to know "the real McCoy".
As time goes on, lots of bikes are going up in price. At some point they start being cloned...and that's where you need an expert opinion. Sadly, the clones get better all the time.
I'd love other's thoughts on this, but I'm thinking sellers ought to be told (for honesty, transparency,etc.) in description what was paid for item and/or valuation.






Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2019)

I always liked those  Rambler Americans of the 60’s. Simple clean styling. Yours really cool! A guy from work is putting  an LS1 and  4 link into one


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 21, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I always liked those Rambler Americans of the 60’s. Simple clean styling. Yours really cool! A guy from work is putting an LS1 and 4 link into one



The sacrilege!!!!! 
Rambler people will hate him, so will the Chevy people. Talk him out of it unless it's too late. 
Put the Chevy mill in a Nova, Camaro, etc.
That's like an old Elgin bike frame basterdized with Wally World parts...yuk!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 21, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What in the sweet Tarnation is goin' on here ?     I really am puzzled.  Seems CRAZY bikes , With CRAZY Prices abound.     Are they for CRAZY people ?    I'm confused



Don't be confused!! That's what happens when you have to much money and not enough time to spend it! OR is that the other way around? HOLY poop!! NOW i'm SOOO confused TOOOO!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 21, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I donno, but I'm wondering if tarnation is one word or two. It's not a word I use in my company reports, I use "what the hell", and it seems *what in tarnation* would be a bit more appropriate.
> 
> And I'm glad to see you used the C word verses the R word.  .................



I always liked Slim Pickens line in blazing saddles "WHAT IN WIDE WIDE WORLD OF SPORTS IS GOING ON IN HERE?" That one always works for me.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> The sacrilege!!!!!
> Rambler people will hate him, so will the Chevy people. Talk him out of it unless it's too late.
> Put the Chevy mill in a Nova, Camaro, etc.
> That's like an old Elgin bike frame basterdized with Wally World parts...yuk!
> ...



LOL! Aw,C'mon,Its hot rodding. All about fun,our toys dont have souls


----------



## Brutuskend (May 21, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> This is what I think goes on (in the bike world). Most all CABE members have incredible knowledge of bikes that the average person (average bike lover) doesn't have.
> Fifty years ago "Bobby" missed out on getting the bike he wanted for Christmas.
> Now the fellow here selling "the pos bike" was being honest. The Bobbys of the world don't know any better, they now have money and can have what they missed as a kid.
> Clones and reproductions are ok as long as the buyer is made aware what it is, lack of quality and value.
> ...



Nice! I had a big bad green 69 Javelin that I put a super T 10 and hurst shifter out of a S/C Rambler Scrambler, I also put disk brakes out of one on it to. Sold it years ago and have NEVER forgiven myself. I still dream about that car on a regular basis. The guy I sold it to still has it. One of these day's when my number comes in, I'll do my best to buy it back (IF I can get him to sell it back to me. That car is the only thing that kept me sane ish when I was in the Marines in the early 70's.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 21, 2019)

Dang, I miss this car!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 22, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> View attachment 1002250
> 
> View attachment 1002251
> 
> ...



You had a nice one! The Javelin/AMX were the coolest looking cars of the late 60's early 70's IMHO. A couple guys from work have them.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 22, 2019)

This is my wife and I with good friend Herman Lewis (rip) 69 SS AMX, I had a 68 SS-B Javelin.




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 22, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I always liked those  Rambler Americans of the 60’s. Simple clean styling. Yours really cool! A guy from work is putting  an LS1 and  4 link into one



Don't you or your friend know you just make it worth less when you put a LUMP O' poop IN AN AMC IT JUST MAKES IT WORSE Than if  you should put in a Mopar crate motor motor in it? IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 22, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> LOL! Aw,C'mon,Its hot rodding. All about fun,our toys dont have souls



You guys really don't know any thing!!The engine IS the SOUL!!!!!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 22, 2019)

Amen! Hear! Hear!
Wife and I collect old cars. She's always loved Pontiac, so her Firebirds and GTO are 100% Pontiac. My Ramblers are 100%. Our Mustangs...all Ford, Chevys all Chevy.
This is the CABE! I'm sure every collector wants to keep their old bike original as possible. And there are some really nice bikes here!
At any bike or car show I gravitate towards originality. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 22, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> This is what I think goes on (in the bike world). Most all CABE members have incredible knowledge of bikes that the average person (average bike lover) doesn't have.
> Fifty years ago "Bobby" missed out on getting the bike he wanted for Christmas.
> Now the fellow here selling "the pos bike" was being honest. The Bobbys of the world don't know any better, they now have money and can have what they missed as a kid.
> Clones and reproductions are ok as long as the buyer is made aware what it is, lack of quality and value.
> ...




My folks had a Rambler something 660 and tried to trade it for a Toyota then got the Rambler back. We went to a BMW (Brown Matador Wagon) after that when the family grew to four kids.

Oddly enough, if you liked AMCs it seems like you'd also be a Mopar fan, at least Dart/Valiant and Satellite.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 22, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> My folks had a Rambler something 660 and tried to trade it for a Toyota then got the Rambler back. We went to a BMW (Brown Matador Wagon) after that when the family grew to four kids.
> 
> Oddly enough, if you liked AMCs it seems like you'd also be a Mopar fan, at least Dart/Valiant and Satellite.



They had a Rambler Classic. American 220,330,440...Classic550,660,770...Ambassador880,990. Dad had a '64 Ambassador 990, 327 V8 (Rambler mid-block...nothing similar to Chevy 327 small block).
Before that (it's a very long story) he had the 64 Rambler Tarpon prototype, also 327, 4 spd. Much information online about Rambler is incorrect.
I have a 74 Matador Oleg Cassini Black/Black (copper trim).
I also have a 66 Rogue convertible 290 4 spd...1 of 1.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 22, 2019)

Strange that Thomas Jeffrey built Rambler bikes before cars.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 23, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> They had a Rambler Classic. American 220,330,440...Classic550,660,770...Ambassador880,990. Dad had a '64 Ambassador 990, 327 V8 (Rambler mid-block...nothing similar to Chevy 327 small block).
> Before that (it's a very long story) he had the 64 Rambler Tarpon prototype, also 327, 4 spd. Much information online about Rambler is incorrect.
> I have a 74 Matador Oleg Cassini Black/Black (copper trim).
> I also have a 66 Rogue convertible 290 4 spd...1 of 1.
> ...




The styling cues are pretty similar between some of the AMCs and the some Chrysler cars. Not the Classics or the Marlin though. Jack Webb liked them over the big Chevys LAPD tended to use AFAIK. He liked the then new Dodge truck for Emergency! which only made sense. I'm not so sure that Dragnet was as accurate a portrayal as it could have been but Webb liked smaller economical cars and good value.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 23, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> You had a nice one! The Javelin/AMX were the coolest looking cars of the late 60's early 70's IMHO. A couple guys from work have them.





Looks like that was an SST!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 23, 2019)

I still like Marlins,lol


----------



## spoker (May 23, 2019)

the Beatles were overated


----------



## PCHiggin (May 23, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You guys really don't know any thing!!The engine IS the SOUL!!!!!



OK,Brotherman


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 23, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Reminds me many years ago wife and took a truckload of working tv's to a local flea market. By afternoon we hadn't sold one.
> An older fellow stopped and said the prices were too cheap, people assumed they were junk. "Double the ticket prices, see what happens", so we did.
> Within next hour or so, we sold all of them.
> Strange thing human nature! [emoji16]
> ...




Not me, I'm cheap. I have two 36 year old Trinitrons I got for a total of $13 at two yard sales.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 23, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> OK,Brotherman
> 
> View attachment 1002750




Gee, he really pulls the ensemble together so well...


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 23, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I still like Marlins,lol




I still dig that Mr. Brady was supposed to drive a Hemi Satellite station wagon. Greg needed that, after the Tiki God.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (May 23, 2019)

This really gets me.
About 15 or so years ago my wife and I went to a restoration facility , featured in magazines, etc.
Driving up...the place looked incredible. Inside was better, tiled showroom and we got the $5 tour. The shop area was cleaner than our kitchen (yes...our kitchen is clean!) People everywhere busy welding, polishing, wrenching. 
Restoration but also resto-mods, so Chevy big blocks installed in 2 seater convertibles, fabricated tube chassis.
Here's the best part. Owner said I've saved best for last. Beside basement door was a chalkboard numbered 1 thru 10. Beside each number was a rare, valuable car. Cars like 1970 hemi superbird...1965 shelby cobra 427.
Out the door there's a 10 car storage facility, each roll up door numbered 1 thru 10. By now I'm ready to pass out.
"Want to see them?" Guy asks.
"Who wouldn't!" I exclaimed.
So he unlocks and opens a few doors, my heart pounding.
However...each bay was empty...except for a shelf in back, a few miscellaneous parts in corner and a few boxes.
Within the bay was what made a 1969 Trans Am a Trans Am...the scoops, tach, wing, serial number tag(s).
I said...wait a minute!!!!! These parts you have came from totaled cars! So you find a nice green 1969 6 cylinder Firebird, put this stuff on it, new paint/upholstery and voila! You turned a $3,000 car into a $150K car!!!!! "That's right" he said.
What you guys think of that!?!?!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (May 24, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> This really gets me.
> About 15 or so years ago my wife and I went to a restoration facility , featured in magazines, etc.
> Driving up...the place looked incredible. Inside was better, tiled showroom and we got the $5 tour. The shop area was cleaner than our kitchen (yes...our kitchen is clean!) People everywhere busy welding, polishing, wrenching.
> Restoration but also resto-mods, so Chevy big blocks installed in 2 seater convertibles, fabricated tube chassis.
> ...



Buyer beware. Same thing with some old bikes. People have been restoring them since the 70's,far as Im aware,maybe earlier? That means a 40 year old restoration can be passed off as 60-70 year old original gem. I've seen it. The "not tested"  with respect to selling lights,horns,radios,whatever, is total bullpoop. The seller knows the item is junk and is scamming. I've NEVER had a light,horn or anything that I didnt try out soon as I could. I gave an old non working  countertop  radio to a guy years ago,I lost interest in that stuff. I plugged it in to let him hear the humming,thats all it had. He was so excited,saying a friend of his could fix it. Later that day,I saw it on craigslist under antiques. He wrote "untested" in the ad. Well,this guy was a friend of a friend and I no longer talk to either of them. I cant believe $40. was worth so much to them.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 24, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Gee, he really pulls the ensemble together so well...



lol


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 24, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> This really gets me.
> About 15 or so years ago my wife and I went to a restoration facility , featured in magazines, etc.
> Driving up...the place looked incredible. Inside was better, tiled showroom and we got the $5 tour. The shop area was cleaner than our kitchen (yes...our kitchen is clean!) People everywhere busy welding, polishing, wrenching.
> Restoration but also resto-mods, so Chevy big blocks installed in 2 seater convertibles, fabricated tube chassis.
> ...




It's missing Carol Merrill, or Tiffany, depending on which LMAD you favor.


----------

